# Best roller cover I've used...



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Drum roll....!

The purple one from home Depot. Lol! I'm not kidding, I finally tried it and I was blown away. It's thick and plump, doesn't splatter much, and it bounces back every damn time you crush it getting the last bit of paint out. 

I know, it sounds crazy, I used the 3/4 and its all I'll buy now.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More mack : ) please*



Ubercorey said:


> Drum roll....!
> 
> The purple one from home Depot. Lol! I'm not kidding, I finally tried it and I was blown away. It's thick and plump, doesn't splatter much, and it bounces back every damn time you crush it getting the last bit of paint out.
> 
> I know, it sounds crazy, I used the 3/4 and its all I'll buy now.


What kinds and sheens of paint have you used this with so far? I have a Home Depot near me, so I might try this.

futtyos


----------



## The_Finklestein_Kid (Apr 18, 2018)

Thats the only non purdy woven cover I'll use!


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Who makes it? I've never trusted the quality of those purple ones, but with this glowing review, I may have to. The blue Woosters at Lowe's are crappy, one of the few Wooster products I refuse to use. Always searching for the ultimate roller sleeve. Something that holds a lot of paint, releases the paint onto the wall with ease, puts on a nice even finish on the wall, and cleans up with water very easily. I'm stuck on Purdy Marathons for now.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Ubercorey said:


> Drum roll....!
> 
> The purple one from home Depot. Lol! I'm not kidding, I finally tried it and I was blown away. It's thick and plump, doesn't splatter much, and it bounces back every damn time you crush it getting the last bit of paint out.
> 
> I know, it sounds crazy, I used the 3/4 and its all I'll buy now.


Are they lint free? Woven?

I'm a Wooster Pro/Doo-Z 1/2" user primarily. 

9" and 14"


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

did everyone forget the epic PT roller cover test from a few years ago? FYI, i believe that those purple covers Home Creepo sells are re-labelled Arroworthy Viodel covers, but i may be wrong. If so they have been a pretty decent all purpose cover for many, many years. I'd have to look a little closer at the packaging. They do a pretty good job of hiding the actual manufacturer.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think they might be Linzer. I've used the 9inch purple ones a couple times, they're not bad. For exterior stuff I really like the mini roller version of them. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I think they might be Linzer. I've used the 9inch purple ones a couple times, they're not bad. For exterior stuff I really like the mini roller version of them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Linzer would be Arroworthy. Same company. They label them as needed. Being that quite a lot of what Home depot has is from linzer it makes sense.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Who makes it? I've never trusted the quality of those purple ones, but with this glowing review, I may have to. The blue Woosters at Lowe's are crappy, one of the few Wooster products I refuse to use. Always searching for the ultimate roller sleeve. Something that holds a lot of paint, releases the paint onto the wall with ease, puts on a nice even finish on the wall, and cleans up with water very easily. I'm stuck on Purdy Marathons for now.


 
Try a Wooster 50,50


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried the polyamide fabrics? Polar bear, cirrus etc.

Whizz has a new one that looks interesting its a woven polyamide, 'maximus'.
http://www.whizzrollers.com/cage-frame-rollers/Cage-Frame-Rollers-Polyamide/53913


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

The purple rollers from Home Depot are alright, but I find the 9/16th microfiber rollers they sell to be much much better and very close in performance to the E&J covers, only theyre more expensive.

I honestly can't use anything but microfiber rollers these days. Theyre just so good.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Has anyone tried the polyamide fabrics? Polar bear, cirrus etc.
> 
> Whizz has a new one that looks interesting its a woven polyamide, 'maximus'.
> http://www.whizzrollers.com/cage-frame-rollers/Cage-Frame-Rollers-Polyamide/53913


They're a close second to microfiber. Purdy colossus rollers are polyamide and hold a ton of paint. I just feel like microfiber is one step ahead though.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PaPainter724 said:


> They're a close second to microfiber. Purdy colossus rollers are polyamide and hold a ton of paint. I just feel like microfiber is one step ahead though.


Yeah that whizz cover though... totally different weave than the colossus. It is a woven fabric like the prodooz but a polyamide. Microfiber is great and has even but slower release than woven.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaPainter724 said:


> The purple rollers from Home Depot are alright, but I find the 9/16th microfiber rollers they sell to be much much better and very close in performance to the E&J covers, only theyre more expensive.
> 
> I honestly can't use anything but microfiber rollers these days. Theyre just so good.


If those HD microfiber covers are made by Linzer, like a lot of their other stuff, than yes they are a pretty good cover. The roller cover test showed that to be true if i remember correctly. I tested them and found them to be superior overall to the Purdy and the Wooster microfiber covers. The fact that they are more expensive than the E&J is what you should be concerned about. HD's retail price on roller covers and brushes is a serious price gouge. The linzer Microfiber covers cost me about 20% less than the equivalent E&J. So think about the fact that HD probably gets them even cheaper than that and then prices them 10-15% more than what i sell my E&J's for. They make up a lot of profit loss from rebates and such on their applicator pricing.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

PACman said:


> PaPainter724 said:
> 
> 
> > The purple rollers from Home Depot are alright, but I find the 9/16th microfiber rollers they sell to be much much better and very close in performance to the E&J covers, only theyre more expensive.
> ...


Yeah, they're good in a pinch, but I refuse to use them if I'm anywhere near my normal paint rep, partly out of loyalty and partly out of them being twice the cost I pay for e&j.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh boy... another roller cover debate. Whoopie! :vs_balloons:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Oh boy... another roller cover debate. Whoopie! :vs_balloons:


Hasn't really turned into a hardcore debate yet. I'm betting there will be a fart joke first.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i havent used anything as good as the wooster pro dooz, doubt "the purple one" from home depot leaves a better finish


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

futtyos said:


> More Mack : ), please.
> futtyos


LOL, what?
Something is clearly going right over my head


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More info please*



mackhomie said:


> LOL, what?
> Something is clearly going right over my head


It is. 

futtyos


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Gymschu said:


> Who makes it? I've never trusted the quality of those purple ones, but with this glowing review, I may have to. The blue Woosters at Lowe's are crappy, one of the few Wooster products I refuse to use. Always searching for the ultimate roller sleeve. Something that holds a lot of paint, releases the paint onto the wall with ease, puts on a nice
> even finish on the wall, and cleans up with water very easily. I'm stuck on Purdy Marathons for now.


Gah, I just bought those and used them on my job today cause I was at Lowe's when I needed some more and yeah, did not like them.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

PaPainter724 said:


> The purple rollers from Home Depot are alright, but I find the 9/16th microfiber rollers they sell to be much much better and very close in performance to the E&J covers, only theyre more expensive.
> 
> I honestly can't use anything but microfiber rollers these days. Theyre just so good.


I tried the microfiber a bunch, and they are better than the old standard. This thing seams to be a cross between the two.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr Smith said:


> Ubercorey said:
> 
> 
> > Drum roll....!
> ...


They are like a cross between woven and microfiber, and yes, lint free, feels pretty high end.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Y'all are right, the price really sucks : /

I'm gonna try and find the wooster and compare.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Who makes it? I've never trusted the quality of those purple ones, but with this glowing review, I may have to. The blue Woosters at Lowe's are crappy, one of the few Wooster products I refuse to use. Always searching for the ultimate roller sleeve. Something that holds a lot of paint, releases the paint onto the wall with ease, puts on a nice even finish on the wall, and cleans up with water very easily. I'm stuck on Purdy Marathons for now.


The blue ones at Lowe's are either called Prochoice or Proclassic. They are a perfect example of the issue i have with Wooster. I doubt that Lowe's pays $1 each for them, and then they retail them for damn near what i can retail Superfabs for! And the average consumer just sees the Wooster name and they think they are getting a high end cover, when in reality they are getting a 3rd or 4th quality level down from Woosters best covers. Then they come in here, see my Superfabs are 50 cents more and think i am overcharging! Same thing with the Wooster brushes Lowe's and Home Creepo carry. They are 3 quality levels at least down from the Ultrpro Lindbeck line, but they sell them for just a dollar or two less than what i retail the Ultrapros for. Then I look like a jerk because i am priced too high.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wooster Micro Plush*



Ubercorey said:


> I tried the microfiber a bunch, and they are better than the old standard. This thing seams to be a cross between the two.


Have you tried Wooster's Micro Plush?

http://www.woosterbrush.com/rollers/catalog/micro-plush/

The 5/16" is my go to roller for nice even coats with minimal stipple and the 9/16" works good for me on ceilings. They don't cost an arm and a leg either.

futtyos


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

the micro plush mini leaves a nice finish on metal doors, almost looks sprayed


----------

